# Post Your Beaten Up Seiko



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Post your beaten-up Seiko, there must be plenty out there

Here's mine a 7002-700A from February 1993


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

geez, lol

what have you been doing?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

That makes some of my beat up watches look like new!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Docta13 said:


> geez, lol
> 
> what have you been doing?


i used to have a hard life :moil:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Remember when The Watch Forum used to hold photo competitions John? :huh: (time for another maybe?)

My entry from 2004 --- 9 years ago!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I use to own this one...










But after about 4 years, it eventually grew up into this 










Also own these 2 6309's.

The first is from1978, and the second from 79.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Remember when The Watch Forum used to hold photo competitions John? :huh: (time for another maybe?)
> 
> My entry from 2004 --- 9 years ago!


OMG! that's just wrong.....how the hell can a 6139-6002 be in that state????? Here's my Spork....Dave (O 'Sullivan) reckoned this looked a little beaten up last weekend....though I must say he thought the scars gave it a certain wabi...and I agree...this is a worn watch.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Remember when The Watch Forum used to hold photo competitions John? :huh: (time for another maybe?)
> 
> My entry from 2004 --- 9 years ago!


Indeed I do remember it! That's a good idea, we should do another one.

J


----------



## jackinbox99 (Aug 21, 2013)

This thread is upsetting me!!!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this it has done 3000 diving not by me but the first owner just had new seals with every new battery, by the way its from 1992.so its had a very hard life so keeping time and just look how well the bracelet came up with a small bit of work.all the best woody77


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Ding.....



Cheers


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

dapper said:


> Ding.....
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


My God how can you live with that damage never seen any thing that bad LoL


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I bought this mildly customised 6309-7290 a while ago - it keeps great time & I love the wear on the bezel


----------



## Ron Pickett (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi,when I get enough posts up I will keep an eye on the sales section.

Thanks all for interesting pic's

Ron


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

My SQ50 titanium, bought in Gibraltar in the late 80s early 90s. Been diving with me all over the world and abused when hiking and biking. Doesn't look too bad for it really.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I tend not to wear my watches when I'm mining for coal or demolishing walls so most of my Seikos are unscarred.

Unless having misaligned bezels counts as wabi


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

This one for me..


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Here's my Spork....Dave (O 'Sullivan) reckoned this looked a little beaten up last weekend....though I must say he thought the scars gave it a certain wabi...and I agree...this is a worn watch.


And looking all the better for it 

Here is my slightly more 'used' model


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Dave O said:


> Here is my slightly more 'used' model


That's not 'slightly' more used, that's totally abused!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi not that bad but lots of marks on glass .


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi just got this one in was told by the guy I got from that he used it every day from 1983 till last week just shows how well Seiko's are made .as it all still works light as well .and its got a very cool bezel that is used like a mode button and that all works as well .all the best woody77.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

My most recent arrival. Cheap, but it needs some love.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sir Alan said:


> My most recent arrival. Cheap, but it needs some love.


hi very nice I bet I will look better soon.all the best woody77


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

You know me Ian


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a fantastic transformation Sralan.....Polywatch?.....or a new crystal....?


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

New crystal (Seiko original part as well).

I started with a very dirty, hard to read, non-functioning (all chrono functions) watch and ended up (after about 2 hours work) with a fully working, nicely wabi'd watch.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

bsa said:


>


Good greif....that needs some serious attention....or binning! :lol:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

It survives!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

bsa said:


> It survives!


Wow!...amazing what a bit of TLC can do.... :thumbup:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

its technically a seiko


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

JoT said beaten up not beaten to death


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


> hi not that bad but lots of marks on glass .


hi bit of a update on the ripley had a lot of work done still got to have the case done but its on its way back to looking good again.


----------

